# 790X AMD Phenom II X3 720 Build!



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 4, 2009)

hello everyone i just went to MicroCenter yesterday whooo!

i purchased:

Phenom II X3 720
MA790XT-UD4P
OCZ Gold AMD Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600
500GB WD SATAII

i have a 6200gs for a temp card right now but i plan on gettin a 5770 or something similar once i get my next check! Also another case because i have some old antec i bought about 5 years ago but its a bomb case

ill post some pics later


suggestions on video card or casE?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Nov 4, 2009)

I think a 5770 would partner well with what you've got. As for cases, the CM RC 690, CM Storm Scout, NZXT Panzerbox, Azza Solano, Antec 902, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> hello everyone i just went to MicroCenter yesterday whooo!
> 
> i purchased:
> 
> ...



The Antec 300, 902, Cooler Master Centurion 590, HAF 922/932, NZXT Tempest, and Lian Li PC-K62 are all great cases 
Looking forward to pics


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 5, 2009)

Cm690 is a sick case i used to have one but i sold it. i got some pics of my old system in my sig

anywho i went back to microcenter and got me a WD Blue 250GB SATA II for 50$ and a xigmatech Cooler XIGMATEK HDT-S963 for 30$ and a mini screw driver for a $ wooooo

anywho ill post pics later just got the system together.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2009)

Lucas,

If you liek local deals on cases, check BestBuy. I remember they have a Tt Soprano for $70 and Antec 300 for $50. As far as cards go, It depends on how much you game and what monitor your pairing with the build.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 5, 2009)

Acer X193W+BD is my monitor and im planning on doing some moderate gaming im thinking a 5770 or a 5850


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree, GTX275/GTX280 or HD5770/HD4890. I'm more stressing the 5770.


----------



## fritoking (Nov 5, 2009)

i love my  720 be..... wish i had a 790 series mb , but hey  it still ocs to 3.7 stable and is  a HUGE leap for me from my 9600 be....runs cool also . oi bought the tt V9 black on sale from newegg and  really like the case.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Nov 5, 2009)

Did you see the sapphire review of the 5750 Wiz did? I'd personally go for that once the price drops to ~120, which should be soon


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 8, 2009)

check it out! my mobo unlocked the 4th core! horray

pics coming tonight just taking them now.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 8, 2009)

really thats cool, couldve sworn it was a x4 940 there lol

i have a 790x and x3 720 cool stuff, gtx260 sits nice with it too


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 8, 2009)

5770 and Antec 300 they would be a great pair to that


----------



## LittleLizard (Nov 8, 2009)

or the antec 200. basically a 300 with a plastic front. (yes is the same case, different front)


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 9, 2009)

did u unlock the 4th core kieran? or do you not have a compatible mobo?

and what about ACC the percentages does anyone know what they mean?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 9, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> did u unlock the 4th core kieran? or do you not have a compatible mobo?
> 
> and what about ACC the percentages does anyone know what they mean?



my mobo has an unleash mode but it didnt work it just crashed windows infact it didnt even load windows got to loading screen and bsod

the percentages are like overclock percentage of your cpu speed, so like 10% of 2.8ghz qould be 0.28ghz
so it would make that core 3.08ghz i dunno that just how i think it is

4th core depends totally on the cpu, most mobos are compatible but this one has a specific option for it tbh i bought it for other features i tried to unlock on my old mobo too so i knew it was a dud core


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Dec 11, 2009)

finally got my memory back from rma and my 5770  i cant wait to put it together after school!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 11, 2009)

Um yeah I wouldn't unlock the 4th core if I were you.


----------

